# Best Birthday Gift EVER Haul



## foxykita143 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been doing make up as a freelance artist for a while now, and have loved the industry for years. I had always planned on becoming a full time artist, so little by little I was building my kit up and placing myself in situations and jobs that would help my future in the business. Unfortunately, a very spiteful and hateful individual completely destroyed my client kit and portfolios,, and also my motivation. After that, I stopped all of my freelancing, and pursued other employment. My boyfriend, who I have been with for 8 months and known for 10 years, is extremely supportive of everything I do. He is always telling me I should pursue my dream, and get back into the industry. With his support I have been slowly stepping back into my artistry, but last night for my birthday he completely shocked me.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








   I am so lucky to have such a loving and supportive boyfriend, words cannot describe what this means to me!


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, your boyfriend is awesome, what a sweetheart! Happy Birthday!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 5, 2014)

That is so fantastic! It's great to know you're with someone that not only cares about you... But supports the things you care about! He wanted to inspire you, and I for one hope it worked!! Get out there and find your happiness sweetie!! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## lolalove143 (Feb 5, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS YOU LUCKY DUCK!! He is definitely a keeper


----------



## foxykita143 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you so much Pixie


----------



## heirloom94 (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow I want a boyfriend like yours, that is so incredibly sweet of him. That haul is amazing


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 16, 2014)

Woah. Please have ur boyfriend call my boyfriend !? If anything to distract him while I'm at Mac trying to sneak a purchase !?   Lol jk love enjoy ur bday haul and that awesome supporting boy.!


----------



## 2008arielle (Mar 16, 2014)

How sweet and supportive of him! Good luck with everything!


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy belated birthday! That's an awesome gift, it's great to have such an amazing support system, get back out there and do what you love girl!


----------



## CharmFactor (Mar 28, 2014)

Awh! You got a such a kind boyfriend <3


----------



## ricciolina (Mar 31, 2014)

Happy birthday!!! That is so so sweet! It is so nice to have someone that is by your side and wants you to do well and be happy. You are very lucky!!  <3333


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

Woww! Nice haul and great boyfriend!! Happy belated!


----------



## foxykita143 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I still smile every time I see this big old pile of make up, and of course when I see my wonderful man


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow this is outstanding! Never let this guy go, he seems like such a sweetie! Do you know how hard it is to find a man who UNDERSTANDS us makeup artists, let alone supports your career? A guy like that is one in a million, hold onto him tight and never let him go.   As for the person who vandalized your old kit, how exactly did they do this and why exactly would they? Personally if this happened to me I would have made them pay for the damage they did that's terrible! I'm glad your getting back into the swing though, that's lovely to hear!  Lastly, we have very close birthdays! Mines on feb 4th haha. Happy belated!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for the belated birthday wishes, and actually we have the same birthday lol. It was my ex boyfriend we were living together, and I was leaving him and stupidly decided to get my make up kit on the second trip to bring my belongings home, about 3 hours away. Well he pulled a classic move and put my things on the porch, not caring that it was hot as hell, humid, and RAINING. Lipsticks melted, eyeshadows ruined, the brushes may or may not have been ok but I didn't feel safe using them anymore. Not to mention, my portfolio, which had my pride and glory wedding photos that were super hard to get prints off the photographer.  But you know, everything happens for a reason, and now I have this wonderful man,been doing some freelance work, and I am working at MAC! Believe me, even besides the amazing gift he gave me, I love this man dearly, no intentions of letting go at all!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

What an amazing gift! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> What an amazing gift! Happy belated birthday!


  Thank you!!


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Jul 17, 2014)

_Hes a keeper_


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 18, 2014)

Most definitely, like someone else mentioned a man who can understand and support a make up artist is one to hold on to ♡


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's totally sweet! I hope you're able to find your confidence again and go after what you enjoy and are passionate about! I'm sure having such a support system like your boyfriend is very helpful. Such a nice stash!


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 20, 2014)

What a kind and generous boyfriend!!! He sounds like a keeper. Sorry to hear about your experience that caused you to stop what you love. Now it sounds like youve healed from that time and are ready to take on the world!  Congrats on your decision to pursue makeup artistry again


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow!!!  What a sweet guy!


----------



## Leish098 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow omg your so blessed to have someone who supports you that much !  I wish my bf did that lol


----------

